# Tea bag



## Dell (Sep 13, 2018)

Best tea for me is Tesco red label great cup of tea and the best thing is its cheap.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But tea is like coffee.....you get good ones, bad ones, cheap ones and dear ones. What suits one might not another, but, if ever you get the chance, open up a Tesco tea bag and look inside and I guarantee you it will resemble dust......


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Used to like Aldi Red Label teabags, but they changed suppliers/reduced the weight and "weak & watery" ensued.

So now trying out other brands & blends (for soft water)


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Got to be Sainsbury's red label here closely followed by Lidl gold


----------



## xxb (Jul 18, 2018)

has to be Thompsons signature blend for me, wont drink anything else.

https://www.thompsonstea.com/our-teas/thompsons-signature-blend


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Bird and Blend Triple B for me.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Asda's decaf.. Been drinking it for years.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Tea being relatively cheap, I'm prepared to pay and try.

Mostly we drink Williamson's English Breakfast or Earl Grey.

I only ever make it with bottled water from the espresso machine though. Tap water in Bath is down right offensive.

https://www.williamsontea.com/elephant-tea-caddies/home-is-where-the-heart-is/


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

For me, personally you can't beat a bit of Yorkshire Tea.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

For day to day use I buy tea from Coffee Compass, I enjoy their loose leaf breakfast and earl grey.

Best tea spend yet is a £9 tea pot from IKEA, I've spent small fortunes on various tea brewing contraptions, the ikea Riklig teapot beats them all, its simple to clean and reduces the the inconvenience of using loose leaf tea.

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/search/?k=Teapots%20%26%20accessories


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Clipper tea most of the time. It's competitively priced, fair trade, unbleached bags & tastes good to boot.


----------



## AAD44H (Apr 17, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Clipper tea most of the time. It's competitively priced, fair trade, unbleached bags & tastes good to boot.


I would agree, Clipper is also very good.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tealyra loose tea for me mashed in a stump tea pot

Mrs WD will only drink Twinings Assam tea. Ive tried her on supermarket own Assam and loose leaf Assam but she doesn't enjoy them


----------



## p3a+ (Mar 20, 2019)

Cheers!

A bit off-topic.

I am more into coffee than into tea (I suppose like most people at this forum).

You might have seen my post about the mobile game I am making (story about a coffee bean running away from the grinder).

So about a tea bag... well it becomes a villain in this story... It is not the tea bags - but the The Tea-bads









Please check the links below and follow... if you are interested of course!










__
http://instagr.am/p/BvBgOdiovOn/




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=401641487061415


----------

